# Disused Railway Line Between Bowburn & Sherburn House, Durham



## Lensman3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are some shots of the old lines that can be accessed quite easily from various tracks around the area
I make no apologies for the HDRs, I know it's not everyones cup of tea but it's something I dabble with now and again




LEFT ON THE LINE by Lensman3000, on Flickr




SLEEPERS 1 by Lensman3000, on Flickr




BROKEN SIGNAL by Lensman3000, on Flickr

This one is not the result of mad photoshopping. It really is like this 



A BIT BENT 2 by Lensman3000, on Flickr




DOWN THE TRACK by Lensman3000, on Flickr




ONE by Lensman3000, on Flickr

Loving this forum and I hope to post more stuff in the future


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to see the rails and sleepers still remaining. Love your pics...especially the signal one. 
Welcome to DP Lensman, and looking forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## smiler (Oct 10, 2011)

"I make no apologies for the HDRs, I know it's not everyones cup of tea but it's something I dabble with now and again"

No ones asked you for an apology, They are your pics and I enjoyed looking, Thanks and Welcome to DP.


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you Foxylady, I look forward to posting more

Smiler, thank you! I only said that because I saw another post with a load of HDRs and someone was having a little bit of a winge about them haha


----------



## alex76 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bit of railway porn love it!!! nice shots mate and welcome along


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum mate! I love ur pics, theres something about abandoned railways i love! Im still very much an amateur photographer so this may come as a stupid question, but what actually is HDR? I love the results!


----------



## night crawler (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice I love old disused railways.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I like this too. I spend a lot of time on disused railway lines. 

The HDR thing seems to be about detracting in some way from the way a site actually looks. I think it's more about what's in the photograph than how you've altered it to your tastes. I agree with what most people on here say about HDR in exploration photos, it's ok in small doses. 

If you're more interested in how your photo looks than exploring the site, then you've probably crossed the line. This looks like subtle HDR to me and the content was interesting too so thumbs up.


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and the great welcome messages.


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Welcome to the forum mate! I love ur pics, theres something about abandoned railways i love! Im still very much an amateur photographer so this may come as a stupid question, but what actually is HDR? I love the results!



HDR (High Dynamic Range) is basically taking 3 photos (1 normal exposure, 1 over exposed and 1 under exposed then merging the pics in software like Photomatix Pro. The look of the photos is a result of tone-mapping which can give different looks ranging from subtle to completely outlandish :0)

This guy is a HDRing god
http://www.stuckincustoms.com/


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 11, 2011)

Tanks mate! I think i will give it atry, i like the subtle look it gets, adds an almost spooky feel to the tracks!


----------



## PaulPowers (Oct 11, 2011)

I like HDR if it's done well, which these are


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

These images are very pleasing to the eye  HDR as it should be..... Subtle and well executed.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 11, 2011)

The post processing doesn't bother me its just another form of photography think to many people get hung up on it when done ok its a enhancement when done bad its a mess.

More interested in did the track lead anywhere abandoned station, sidings, track furniture , nice shots


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> The post processing doesn't bother me its just another form of photography think to many people get hung up on it when done ok its a enhancement when done bad its a mess.
> 
> More interested in did the track lead anywhere abandoned station, sidings, track furniture , nice shots



Thanks! I did a bit of google mapping and followed the line to find that it runs all the way from Pelaw, Gateshead down to Tursdale near Bowburn where it meets up with the main line. Aprox 18 miles or so


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 11, 2011)

Spiral Architect said:


> These images are very pleasing to the eye  HDR as it should be..... Subtle and well executed.



Thank you Mr Architect


----------



## jabdc5 (Oct 11, 2011)

This line is still ear-marked for re-opening when the financial climate eases. There is an unusually accurate page about the line on Wiki which is quite interesting.
[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leamside_Line[/ame]


----------



## the_delta_force (Oct 11, 2011)

I did the same and followed the line on google maps, that's a fairly long disused line  



Lensman3000 said:


> Thanks! I did a bit of google mapping and followed the line to find that it runs all the way from Pelaw, Gateshead down to Tursdale near Bowburn where it meets up with the main line. Aprox 18 miles or so


----------



## Lensman3000 (Oct 11, 2011)

jabdc5 said:


> This line is still ear-marked for re-opening when the financial climate eases. There is an unusually accurate page about the line on Wiki which is quite interesting.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leamside_Line



Yeah, I'd heard that myself but to be honest I don't think it's about to happen any time soon


----------



## dougbrown (Oct 21, 2011)

great pics, love the HDR be good to see more from you


----------



## Faing (Oct 21, 2011)

I too love old railways stuff and hdr and you don a great job there in durham,thanks for posting these report, faing.:notworthy: brokn signal or downthe track, dont know wich is me favourite one though yet.


----------

